# Butane Lighter No Longer Lights



## SmoketySmokes (Mar 22, 2016)

Last December I got a Vector Colt soft flame butane lighter. It worked fine for a while, then just a few weeks later, it stopped working. I figured it ran out of butane, so, naturally, I refilled it. And then, it stopped working. I would hear it click, but no flame. Occasionally I see a quick puff of a flame appear, but then quickly go out within a fraction of a second.

1) I FULLY purged the lighter before refilling
2) I cleaned it out with compressed air, even taking out the valve to the butane and cleaning it
3) I set the flame adjustment to the lowest setting before refilling
4) I adjusted the flame to all kinds of different positions when trying to get it to light
5) I tried playing around with the valve near the electric spark ignition thing
6) I tried turning the lighter upside-down and igniting it numerous times

I use Ronsonal butane fluid. I've also tried Bernzomatic. Whenever I attempt to ignite it, I see the spark go every time, and I can also hear the hissing of the gas. If I bring another source of flame up to it, the lighter lights up just fine. It sounds to me like, for some reason, the spark isn't catching the gas. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

Can you see any gunk or buildup on the jet(s)? I would also recommend trying Vector butane, I've had it bring a lighter back to life before... best there is IMO.

Welcome btw!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Seems to be a bad month for lighters. Do they have any sort of warranty?


----------



## SmoketySmokes (Mar 22, 2016)

the1and0nly said:


> Can you see any gunk or buildup on the jet(s)? I would also recommend trying Vector butane, I've had it bring a lighter back to life before... best there is IMO.
> 
> Welcome btw!


I cannot visibly see any gunk of any sort around on the jets. And thank you. : )


----------



## SmoketySmokes (Mar 22, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Seems to be a bad month for lighters. Do they have any sort of warranty?


There most likely is, I'll have to dig it up though.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

SmoketySmokes said:


> I cannot visibly see any gunk of any sort around on the jets. And thank you. : )


Hmm make sure it isn't turned up too high?

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## jmu51 (Mar 16, 2016)

Any chance the spark is going away instead of toward the fuel, so it may spark but it's not even sparking toward it so it doesn't matter?


----------



## SmoketySmokes (Mar 22, 2016)

jmu51 said:


> Any chance the spark is going away instead of toward the fuel, so it may spark but it's not even sparking toward it so it doesn't matter?


I doubt that's the issue, I can visibly see the spark going down towards where the fuel comes out.


----------



## SmoketySmokes (Mar 22, 2016)

the1and0nly said:


> Hmm make sure it isn't turned up too high?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


I've tried adjusting the flame to literally every position imaginable, no luck.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

SmoketySmokes said:


> I've tried adjusting the flame to literally every position imaginable, no luck.


Crazy strange. I assume you've purged all the air out? After purging hold down the trigger for a few seconds just to be sure all the air is gone.

Other than trying the really high grade vector fuel I'm not sure what's going on with it.

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,


I collect and tinker with butane lighters and I can't say that I've ever got a non-working lighter to work by bleeding the fuel chamber and getting and all the air out and then replacing the fuel (I use to try this fix a lot years ago). In fact, for the past couple of years, I hardly ever bleed my lighters...I just refill em whenever they're low and my 45-50 lighters have all performed well during this period. Based on my experience with reviving and maintaining lighters, I'm not sure "trapped air" is much of a factor.


The 3 main issues I've noticed the most with troubled lighters are:
1) Butane quality. For many lighters the quality of the butane matters. I use Vector butane exclusively as it keeps all my lighters running. I do have lighters that will work with any fuel (My old Ronsons don't care about butane quality) but many of my lighters encountered issues in the past when I switched to a butane that was not Vector,


2) Issue with maximum allowed hi/low of a lighter. Most butane lighters have a limitation ring inside that restricts the lighter from being tuned but so far to the left and to the right for minimum and maximum flame height. Often, a lighter can have too low of a maximum flame height setting (due to the restricting ring) and the lighter will not light (on rarer occasions, the max and minimum may both be too high, not allowing the lighter to light). The fix is to open the lighter up, generally from the bottom (only attempt if you're comfortable tinkering) and find the flame limitation ring thingy. Remove it temporarily and adjust the screw/flame height wheel so you now have a higher high (or in rare cases, a lower high). Test the lighter to see if you get a flame and once you do, replace the limitation ring thingy and then close your lighter up. I've done this adjustment on dozens of lighters (both to get my flame to work and to adjust my flame height to higher or lower levels).


3) Flame spark rod needs adjusting. Sometimes the flame spark rod in the ignition chamber is not at the necessary angle to light and likely not making enough contact with the butane. It's simple to move the spark rod a mm left/right/down to see if this helps your lighter light but the rod is fragile so be cautious if you attempt.


Good luck.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Props to Ky70! I have a ronson that won't light for all the tea in china and I can't figure it out! I wish I had the patience to try your 3 solutions offered but for $4 I've already bought a replacement. Still pisses me off that the damn thing won't light though!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ky70 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I collect and tinker with butane lighters and I can't say that I've ever got a non-working lighter to work by bleeding the fuel chamber and getting and all the air out and then replacing the fuel (I use to try this fix a lot years ago). In fact, for the past couple of years, I hardly ever bleed my lighters...I just refill em whenever they're low and my 45-50 lighters have all performed well during this period. Based on my experience with reviving and maintaining lighters, I'm not sure "trapped air" is much of a factor.
> 
> ...


Your first paragraph flies in the face of most every article I've ever read....not only that but for 15 years and with over 30 lighters to date of every kind...soft, torch, etc. from the lowly Ronson to the Dupont....most issues are due to having air in the chamber and not expelling it. Your conclusion that "air" in the chamber is hardly a factor is totally incorrect and causes future problems when others seek to find answers. You have been fortunate to get away with not having any lighter problems by not purging....but this is not to say that because you've not experienced issues that your way is the right way....there's just too many articles and proof from others that disagree.

Yes, sometimes the rod gets bent and if there is no spark then the lighter won't work...but if there is a spark that's all a lighter needs to ignite the butane. The "limitation ring thingy" tells me that your experience with lighters isn't experience...it's some guesswork mixed with some experience and while some of the things you did mention have some merit....but purging a lighter....ensuring that air isn't inside the chamber is something that most credible people know about and practice so that their lighters function as they should. All one has to do is Google "Lighter problems and how to fix them" will read enough evidence to support what I've been saying. Butane is another thing...good fuel does help....just like good fuel in our cars....wanna run 83 octane in your car and see how well it runs? Same with any source with fuel...the better the fuel the better they work.

This is not a debate but rather a suggestion...please do not confuse real time answers that have been around for decades with an opinion that disagrees in practice and practicality...there are a ton of threads that try and help others when they have lighter issues and telling others it's not air in the chamber just continues the problems for those who need and want answers.

Yes, there will be mechanical issues with the lighter itself...the supply line coming loose or where parts inside are damaged but that is rare. I just Googled "lighter problems".....guess how many are attributed to air/fuel mixture and what to do with problem lighters....that's right...purging and recharging is the most common fix and most articles will support this.

1. Visually inspect to ensure that there is a spark...w/o a spark it won't matter how much butane is in the chamber. 
2. Completely purge before adding butane to your lighter
3. Ensure that when recharging that there is no overspray....if you kink the nozzle that means you're putting air back into the chamber so you'd have to purge and start over again.
4. Adjust the screw so that it's at 1/4 when you're ready to ignite it...if it doesn't ignite turn the screw another 1/4 turn until it does ignite.
5. Every few months use compressed air to blow out jet(s)


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I stand by every word of my above post. None of it made up and none of it anecdotal...it's all my actual experience in enjoying and tinkering with butane lighters. I can not speak to what others report but I'll choose my personal experience over the consensus results of others. If other methods work for others, I'm sure they will continue with those. I'll continue with my ways as all of my 45-50 butane lighters (excluding 2 lighters I ruined by abusing) are still working properly (dating back to my 2003 Ronson).

Cigary, you may find this thread discussion purging interesting. Since being exposed to that discussion, I do often put my lighters in the freezer for 5 minutes before refilling. I like doing this because the lighter accepts noticeably more fuel when I put it in the freezer first. I'm not necessarily recommending others go the freezer route, but it has worked very well for me (and I have not damaged any lighters by freezing).
*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/203423-refilling-butane.html*


Cigary said:


> Your first paragraph flies in the face of most every article I've ever read....not only that but for 15 years and with over 30 lighters to date of every kind...soft, torch, etc. from the lowly Ronson to the Dupont....most issues are due to having air in the chamber and not expelling it. Your conclusion that "air" in the chamber is hardly a factor is totally incorrect and causes future problems when others seek to find answers. You have been fortunate to get away with not having any lighter problems by not purging....but this is not to say that because you've not experienced issues that your way is the right way....there's just too many articles and proof from others that disagree.
> 
> Yes, sometimes the rod gets bent and if there is no spark then the lighter won't work...but if there is a spark that's all a lighter needs to ignite the butane. The "limitation ring thingy" tells me that your experience with lighters isn't experience...it's some guesswork mixed with some experience and while some of the things you did mention have some merit....but purging a lighter....ensuring that air isn't inside the chamber is something that most credible people know about and practice so that their lighters function as they should. All one has to do is Google "Lighter problems and how to fix them" will read enough evidence to support what I've been saying. Butane is another thing...good fuel does help....just like good fuel in our cars....wanna run 83 octane in your car and see how well it runs? Same with any source with fuel...the better the fuel the better they work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Oldmso!


Oldmso54 said:


> Props to Ky70! I have a ronson that won't light for all the tea in china and I can't figure it out! I wish I had the patience to try your 3 solutions offered but for $4 I've already bought a replacement. Still pisses me off that the damn thing won't light though!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have put my lighters in the freezer before. ..but that was years ago. Purging works for me as well as many others. If some don't want to subscribe to that routine.. that's fine. If some want to subscribe that their lighter works better if they grab a cat by its tail and spin it in the air for 30 seconds... .that's fine, too. MHO was given after much research and experience but I know that not everyone will agree with that. As long as what works for those who advocate their preferences. ..that is all that matters. I've pretty much exhausted myself for trying to give guidance for things that pretty much are contested for one reason or another. ..some things are done out of habit or rituals. ..or for reasons even I tend to scratch my head and think...wth. I'm pretty much thinking in the future to let people do what they want.. giving advice tends to be something that is hit/miss and staying on the sidelines is far more comfortable.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

@Ky70 - your post inspired me to tinker with my non lighting ronson, and ........ WALLA - I got it working!! :vs_bananasplit: :yo::smoke2:


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Very happy to hear that bro! Enjoy your working lighter!!


Oldmso54 said:


> @*Ky70* - your post inspired me to tinker with my non lighting ronson, and ........ WALLA - I got it working!! :vs_bananasplit: :yo::smoke2:


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

When I first got butane lighters, I read and followed the freezer method. Until I got sidetracked and found a frozen lighter 3 days later!!! 


Then I got a lighter with a clear tank. (Xihar tech triple flame) and was able to see what was happening. The first pre-purge fill, the tank only filled up half way. I believe the remaining air was being compressed by the liquid fuel and closing the lighter valve. I was amazed how much the fluid level dropped and how many bubbles came out of the tank each time I purged. Now I follow a purge/refill/ purge/refill/ purge/refill process and am comfortable I am getting a full lighter each time. Only takes about 5 minutes to fully top off each lighter. There may be better processes out there, but this works for me.


Keep in mind, the heart of all butane lighers is the gas valve. It doesn't open and close with the pressure you exert by the can. It operates by differential pressure. When you apply the butane can against the fill valve, you depress the can and open the can valve. The gas pressure in the can overcomes the lighter tank pressure plus return spring pressure, opening the lighter fill valve and allowing liquid fuel to flow. When the 2 pressures equalizes, the valve return spring closes the lighter valve. Do a google image search on "butane lighter refill valve diagram" and you'll find the 1963 Zelliger patent diagram. Purging the lighter ( or freezing it) reduces the tank pressure and allows the tank to be more fully refilled.


----------

